# My Kinner K5



## gpcoe (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello, I'm new here. I started this engine two years ago. I haven't got much done because of schoolwork, but I'm getting it going again as funds and materials are available. It's a Kinner K5 from Strictly IC plans.







Front Cover, Crankcase, and Gear Case bolted together.





Gear Case, Rear





Oil Tank





Crankcase assembly, and Oil Tank





Crank Webslide side 1





Crank Webslide side 2





Cylinder Head with Rocker Perches





Completed parts to date





Where the magic happens. A bit messy currently.

Hope you like.

Greg


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like you have a great start! Would love to see more as you progress.


----------



## dreeves (Sep 11, 2010)

All I can say is   :bow: :bow: th_confused0052


----------



## Maryak (Sep 11, 2010)

gpcoe,

Welcome to our forum.  wEc1

We know what your interest is  ;D  and a fantastic start. :bow: :bow:.................but how about you ??? Please tell us a bit about yourself in the welcome thread.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## vk2dj (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Greg the kinner is coming along great i am also building the k5 i wonder if you picked up that the head bolt pcd is incorrect to close to the bore i did not pick it up
until i had drilled the holes in the heads, i can over this problem by making copper
head gaskits Rather than remaking the heads i also encountered another problem with
the bolt holes for the rocker perches i used 8/32 would have been better using smaller i will keep watching your progress
Gary


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Greg,
Great work on your engine. It just goes to show you can make excellent parts on some of the simplest machines.
gbritnell


----------



## ttrikalin (Sep 12, 2010)

excellent machining...

Is this a Monarch 10ee lathe?
Oh man, you're fine...


----------



## gpcoe (Sep 12, 2010)

vk2dj  said:
			
		

> Hi Greg the kinner is coming along great i am also building the k5 i wonder if you picked up that the head bolt pcd is incorrect to close to the bore i did not pick it up
> until i had drilled the holes in the heads, i can over this problem by making copper
> head gaskits Rather than remaking the heads i also encountered another problem with
> the bolt holes for the rocker perches i used 8/32 would have been better using smaller i will keep watching your progress
> Gary



Hi Gary,

Glad to see others are building this engine as well. I modeled everything in solidworks and found all of the little mistakes in the plans by assembling them, though I don't remember half of them now. I used 6-32 screws for the rocker perch. May have been another mistake I worked out earlier on.

ttrikalin,

Yes, that's a Monarch 10ee and it's a wonderful piece of machinery

I meant to add this, but forgot last night:




Ron Colona's Offy. I lost all of my solidworks files for it in a mishap so I went back to working on the K5 especially after obtained the Monarch as most of the K5 is turned at one point or another.

Greg


----------



## cfellows (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice work on both those engines.

Chuck


----------



## deere_x475guy (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing...I figured for sure you did some of this with a CNC machiner. :bow:


----------



## gpcoe (Sep 12, 2010)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> Amazing...I figured for sure you did some of this with a CNC machiner. :bow:



No CNC here. I do that at work, I figure to come home and do it here to would 1: be to much like work and 2: well, cheating. That's not to say that at some point there will be something that's just not worth the effort of doing it manually, but I find it quite relaxing (until I screw something up) to push for the CNC route.


----------



## gpcoe (Nov 17, 2010)

Some updates...

Completed Cylinder:





Crankcase and Cylinders with Heads mounted:





And the whole thing together at this point, though nowhere near completed:





Enjoy

Greg


----------



## steamer (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking really fine from here! :bow:

Keep at it, it's a great distraction from school work! :big:

Dave


----------



## gpcoe (Nov 18, 2010)

I've graduated now, so I have more time now for toys!!


----------



## coopertje (Nov 18, 2010)

Great pieces of work Greg :bow: :bow:

Glad to see that also the younger generation has interrest in conventional turning and milling. In my opinion you can only be a good CNC operator if you are able to operate a conventional machine manually. You can be proud of yourself!

Keep the progress coming, I am eager to see more of your beautiful machined parts!

Regards Jeroen


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Greg and welcome to the forum...must have missed your original post back in Sept. Beautiful work on that radial...looking forward to more as you progress. Congrats on your recent graduation as well.

Bill


----------



## lee9966 (Nov 19, 2010)

Very nice machining. What do you do for work?

Lee


----------



## nfk (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow!
Amazing work and a good looking engine so far!
Can`t wait to see it run!
 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## gpcoe (Nov 22, 2010)

LeeScrounger  said:
			
		

> Very nice machining. What do you do for work?
> 
> Lee



Thanks Lee,

I am a CNC mill programmer by day. Luckily, I don't use much manual equipment at work so (at least for me) my hobby and profession stay pretty separated. 

Greg


----------



## metalmad (Nov 22, 2010)

I love the kinner 
well done so far 
will be watching


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice work Greg. Will be following this for sure.

 Ron


----------



## stearmoth (Apr 12, 2013)

Ron Colona's Offy. I lost all of my solidworks files for it in a mishap so I went back to working on the K5 especially after obtained the Monarch as most of the K5 is turned at one point or another.

Hi,

This is a very nice and professional project! I would be  interested in purchasing a completed engine! By the way, is there anyone  who made supplemtal drawings to create the Kinner B5 on the basis of  the K5?

Hans, Switzerland


----------



## johanneskees (Mar 6, 2017)

My Kinner K5
Hi guys. I am from South Africa and want to start working on my Kinner from the same plans as Greg. Problem- I can not get hold of the screws/bolts/nuts for the engine. Can any of you help with names of suppliers or a way I can import them?
Regards
Johan.


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 6, 2017)

Why insist on the same screws? There are metric parts that have the same sizes, within a few thousands of an inch. There are many tables on the web listing these. I found this one http://www.engineeredpartsinc.com/pdf/metric-conversions.pdf


----------



## johanneskees (Mar 8, 2017)

RonGinger said:


> Why insist on the same screws? There are metric parts that have the same sizes, within a few thousands of an inch. There are many tables on the web listing these. I found this one http://www.engineeredpartsinc.com/pdf/metric-conversions.pdf



Thanks Ron, I will see how far I can get. 
Johan


----------



## johanneskees (Mar 8, 2017)

I am joining in the fun. The beginning of my Kinner K5 from "Strictly I.C." plans. 




Measure and Know.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 8, 2017)

Could someone tell me what issue of 'Strictly' the plan for this engine is in.

Thanks in anticipation

John


----------



## tornitore45 (Mar 8, 2017)

*Blogwitch, this may help* 

View attachment SIC_Index.xlsx


View attachment SIC_Index.doc


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you so much for the indexes Mauro, that has saved me many hours of searching.

I can now follow along and know what is going on.


John


----------



## johanneskees (Mar 10, 2017)

Blogwitch said:


> Could someone tell me what issue of 'Strictly' the plan for this engine is in.
> Thanks in anticipation
> John



Starting December,1993 / January 1994 up to and including August / September 1994

Regards


----------



## gpcoe (May 11, 2020)

Just went back through this. I've been working on this engine for over 10 years now. I have a little bit more done than what I've already shown here, but I had an accident with my lathe that damaged it while trying to repair the motor drive system.  I just finished fixing it up after 7 years of back burner. 

I'm going through my old plans now and trying to figure out where I left off and start working on this again. Hope I don't forget too much of what I was doing.

Greg


----------



## gpcoe (May 17, 2020)

Here's where I'm at currenty:








My inspiration and the original from my youth, the engine in my grandfather's (Lloyd "Jim" Butler) collection:


----------



## petertha (May 17, 2020)

Looking good, Greg.
Maybe you already are aware of this link. Ken built the Kinner among other engines & took some build pics along the way. I think there is also a video link in there somewhere of it running. http://modelicengine.la.coocan.jp/kinner index.htm


----------



## gpcoe (May 17, 2020)

petertha said:


> Looking good, Greg.
> Maybe you already are aware of this link. Ken built the Kinner among other engines & took some build pics along the way. I think there is also a video link in there somewhere of it running. http://modelicengine.la.coocan.jp/kinner index.htm



Thanks,

I have seen that and look back at it to compare notes from time to time.


----------



## Cogsy (May 17, 2020)

Wow, that looks like a lot of very nice work so far!


----------



## gpcoe (Jun 14, 2020)

Made a little progress. Made the oil pump housing, cover and some of the fittings. Quite a bit of work went into the oil pump, setup wise. In particular a very hairy offset turning setup.


----------



## gpcoe (Aug 6, 2020)

It was a lot of work, but I finally finished a set of 10 valves!! Machined from 303 in stepped fashion. 










Also finished a set of wrist pin and master rod pins to complete the crank assembly!


----------



## petertha (Aug 6, 2020)

Beauties!


----------



## Noel Gordon (Aug 7, 2020)

Very nice workmanship.


----------



## lathe nut (Aug 8, 2020)

now that is workmanship at its best, you do wonderful work, that is way above my head and will be for years to come, thanks for the show, Joe


----------



## CFLBob (Aug 8, 2020)

Your workmanship is beautiful to the point of awe-inspiring. 

I'm going to throw out a compliment on something else.  Your photography is also masterful.  Excellent use of lighting and even use of focus.


----------



## gpcoe (Aug 8, 2020)

CFLBob said:


> Your workmanship is beautiful to the point of awe-inspiring.
> 
> I'm going to throw out a compliment on something else.  Your photography is also masterful.  Excellent use of lighting and even use of focus.



Thanks for the praise, but I owe the photo quality mostly to my Galaxy S10 and the LED lights I installed in the workshop. I do work to get the focus right and a decent background, but it's still mostly the phone. 







The lighting is excellent day or night.


----------



## a41capt (Aug 9, 2020)

Such beautiful work. Quite an inspirational piece for a guy working hard at Completing a Webster!
I can’t wait to see the first run, it’ll be spectacular!

John W


----------



## gpcoe (Nov 3, 2020)

It's been a while. I have had some other projects including mounting a DRO on my lathe. .0002“ resolution on both X/Z. It was really helpful in making bronze bushings for the rockers. I pushed a set in and checked the compressed ID and adjusted my boring to get it right. Will be working on installing valve guides and seats in the heads next.


----------



## petertha (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice rockers. I'm curious if they have been hardened or you intend to on the curved valve stem face?


----------



## gpcoe (Nov 3, 2020)

The rockers were made of 4140 pre-hard, which is around RC30.


----------



## gpcoe (Nov 29, 2020)

Forgot to post this last week. I finished off the cylinder heads. Turned the valve seats, then pressed them into the heads after pressing in the guides. I decided to ream the guides and turn the seat angles in line by mounting onto a fixture chucked in the lathe. Did 30°, 44°, 60° with 45° on the valves. Seams to seal nicely when putting compressed air through the ports. I will lap the valves when I start final assembly. I had to mock assemble at least one head.


----------



## gpcoe (Dec 6, 2020)

I have been working on the intake manifold since the beginning. It's two split halves assembled and then finish machined for the flanges for the intake pipes and carburetor. I had been putting off finishing because I could not decide how I wanted to do the pipe interface. I finally decided on a 2 stud flange. The two halves are bolted together with shoulder bolts to accurately re-align them if disassembly is necessary. It worked out really well. I then finish turned the OD for the assembled halves and the gearcase all at once for a seamless OD.


----------



## Badhippie (Dec 7, 2020)

GPCOE
That is a beautiful 10EE you have there it must be a pleasure to work with 
Tom


----------



## gpcoe (Dec 8, 2020)

It's pretty worn out, as old as it is (1943). It is still far better than anything I could have bought for the cost. It's definitely nice to work with and can take fairly aggressive cuts without complaint and work to fairly close tolerances especially with the DRO installed.


----------



## Badhippie (Dec 8, 2020)

They are still one of the better lathes to this day the 10EE and the Hardinge are a classic example of getting it right the first time. They are both treasures to own


----------



## Badhippie (Dec 8, 2020)

Btw very nice work you got going on 
Tom


----------

